# FDNY necklace badge - Upper Colorado



## slwJAMS89 (Jul 13, 2018)

Lost an FDNY badge that was a necklace pendant. We did pumphouse to radium while stopping at jump rock. Badge number is 2088.


----------



## slwJAMS89 (Jul 13, 2018)

Photo for reference. Just the charm, not the chain.


----------

